
Show HN: Tickers – Your News and Notifications App - MarkoBL
https://tickers.cc/en
======
MarkoBL
Hi everyone,

I would really like to get honest feedback from all of you.

I had this idea for my app called tickers about two years ago, put a lot of my
free time into it and would like to hear what you think about it. And you can
ask my anything about it.

Tickers is a free and anonymous realtime notification app and service. Just
think of it as a generic liveticker: Most of you have probably installed a
sports app on your smartphone, where you select your favorite team and
whenever it scores or wins, you receive a realtime notification. Tickers uses
this basic concept and extends it. You select your favorite ticker, subscribe
it and receive realtime notifications. But in tickers, everything can be a
ticker: news sites, blogs, YouTube channels, etc. And you can even start your
own ticker and send realtime notifications to your subscribers.

It's available for Android, iOS and Windows 10.

Thank you Marko

------
Amir6
This is really amazing!

I'm currently downloading it on my phone now but from what you described its
like THE app that I have been waiting for. I love the anonymity aspect and the
fact that the app does not require any permissions. Its just great!

What is the best way to contact you?

~~~
MarkoBL
Thank you, I hope you still enjoy tickers after you downloaded it :)

You can contact me via mail: app@tickers.cc

